# Dating A Poljot 3133 Watch



## mozzer (Nov 17, 2009)

Hi,

I usually collect 24 hour watches but picked up a pretty 'odd' looking Poljot 23 jewel chronograph at a car boot sale.

It looks 1970s with gold plating and the styling of the numbers.

The movement is 3133 with a serial number in the 9000s and the case serial number is 109000 odd.

Is it possible to get an age at all from the serial numbers or other clues?

Thanks,

Simon.


----------



## AbingtonLad (Sep 8, 2008)

Welcome to the forum









We like pictures. Without them it's very difficult to give any definitive answers - what you're describing sounds a lot like my 3133, but there could be a world of difference. Have a look at the pinned thread on posting pictures and load one up!


----------



## roo7 (Jul 13, 2009)

Here's what I have researched so far on dating 3133 movements.

2 piece reset lever with silver colored chrono wheels - 1975-1980

Silver colored balance wheel - late 1980s

Stamped with 3133 - late 1970s - early 1980s

Stamped with SU 3133 - late 1980s

Stamped with P3133 - Post soviet

There are always exceptions, so they are just a general guideline.


----------

